# Install Mac OS X using Pacifist



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

How can you install Mac OS X using Pacifist?  I am installing a Leopard Beta on my iBook and I can't get the DVD to boot.  So I thought that since I have a image of it, that I could boot my other Mac, boot the iBook into target disk mode, have Pacifist install to the iBook HD, and it should work.  Even after blessing it will not boot.

Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## kisuke3 (Aug 5, 2009)

*How can you install Mac OS X using Pacifist? - pacifist is only an application that allows you to extract individual files and folders out of them. This is useful, for instance, if an application which is installed by the operating system becomes damaged and needs to be reinstalled without the hassle of reinstalling all of Mac OS X

So You cannot use pacifist to install the whole MAC OS X.

*make sure your ibook meets the leopard requirements

*


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

It has an option to "Install to disk."  Wouldn't this work?


----------



## kisuke3 (Aug 5, 2009)

nope. as far as I know, pacifist is only used to reinstall individual packages/softwares/applications from the installer disk,instead of reinstalling the whole mac OS.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

OK

I tried installing it onto a disk image in Leopard but since it was Leopard Intel It expected the disk image to be partitioned with the GUID partition table.  What can I do?


----------



## kisuke3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Let me make sure we're on the same page. You are installing leopard on your ibook. If so, answer the ff questions below:

1.what is the specs of your ibook?
2.Does it meet the criteria below?

Processor must be any Intel, PowerPC G5 or G4 (867 MHz and faster)
DVD drive (for installation of the operating system)
At least 512 MB of RAM (additional RAM (1 GB) is recommended for development purposes)
At least 9 GB of disk space available.

Leopard is not necessarily for intel only,It can work on a PPC.

3. What kind of installer are you using?you must only use a retail disk to upgrade your machine to leopard.

4. What OS do you currently have?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

I am installing an old beta version of Leopard (9A466) and my iBook though it is a G3, is capable of running it with an installer modification.  I did not do the modification to the DVD, so I booted it on a Mac Mini.  The Mini would not boot, so the disk I wrote must be bad.

About the Intel part, I tried to use the built-in Leopard installer to install to a disk image I could copy over to my iBook, but the installer thought it was a regular retail install disk and wanted to install it only on a drive with the GUID partition map, which PPC Macs cannot boot from.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 5, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> The Mini would not boot, so the disk I wrote must be bad.



Or, if the mini originally shipped with Leopard, it would be unable to boot a version of Leopard that is earlier than the version it shipped with.  Depends on what model mini it is.

Doesn't necessarily mean the disk you burned was bad.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

It is the original Mac Mini that came with Mac OS 10.3.9


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 5, 2009)

How did you burn the disk?  With Disk Utility?  Toast?

And from what source?  DMG file?  ISO file?


----------



## kisuke3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you post the specs of the mini?basically most macs are not backwards compatible. It will only run with the OS it came with or later.


about the ibook g3 running leopard. I hate to break it to you but I just don't think it'll work. The hardware is just not supported. Use the link below as a reference.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_v10.5


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 5, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> I am installing an old beta version of Leopard (9A466) ...


This is a bad idea. The fact that it is beta means that it has known bugs and compatibility and security issues. What this means is that a favorite app or an essential app may not work. You may not have a driver for an essential peripheral or peripherals.

Your Mac should run MacOS X 10.4.11 just fine. My strong recommendation to you is to install a retail copy of MacOS X 10.4. Use *System Update* to update all of your Apple software to the latest versions. The Leopard beta is intended for testing and development. It is not intended nor is it fit for production work.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

*MisterMe*

I am installing this just for fun.  I just want to see what it was like.  I'm fine if it doesn't work well.

*kisuke3*

Take a look here.  It can be done, just not with the final, retail copy.

*ElDiabloConCaca*

I used Disk Utility and burned from a sparse image.


I think I might have gotten it working.  On my Macbook I installed the packages individually onto a disk image.  I am now cloning the disk image to the iBook HD.  When that is done, I will bless the CoreServices folder and try it.


----------



## kisuke3 (Aug 5, 2009)

whatever floats your boat buddy  I will support you all the way. Oh by the way, the link you posted for insanely mac, where a user had it working. Apparently A lot of people replied and it didn't work for them. plus you so there you go. Amen, i'm done with my piece here. I just wanted to let you know where we (members of the forum) stand. Peace out


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I think my disk image is bad.  My iBook won't boot (gets stuck at Apple logo) and neither will my Mini (same thing).  I'll try installing from the individual packages again, this time only using the BaseSystem.pkg and Essentials.pkg and see if it boots.

P.S.  Thanks for your help kisuke3


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 5, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> How can you install Mac OS X using Pacifist?  I am installing a Leopard Beta on my iBook and I can't get the DVD to boot.  So I thought that since I have a image of it, that I could boot my other Mac, boot the iBook into target disk mode, have Pacifist install to the iBook HD, and it should work.  Even after blessing it will not boot.
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> Thanks




Snow Leopard is Intel only. No PowerPC...


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

I am installing Leopard, not Snow Leopard beta.  It is build 9A466.  I have found out that the dmg is good because I can boot from my iBook via firewire.  Why won't my DVD work?


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, I mis-read.  Did you burn a dual-layer disc?  Maybe your iBook's disc drive is incompatible burnt DVD-DL.  Try it on another machine.  The Leopard install disc is Universal, so unless the BETA you have is Intel only, it should work.  Btw, why are you trying to install Leopard BETA?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 5, 2009)

Scoops98 said:


> Btw, why are you trying to install Leopard BETA?



Because it is fun, of course.


I did not burn it on a DL, I removed files to free space and then burnt it onto a SL DVD.  The shrunk image works because I was able to boot from the internal HD using it.


----------



## Scoops98 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just wondering why you don't go for the full release, that's all.  I'm not sure why your iBook won't boot on the disc.  Sorry!


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 6, 2009)

#1 Rhapsody said:


> I did not burn it on a DL, I removed files to free space and then burnt it onto a SL DVD.  The shrunk image works because I was able to boot from the internal HD using it.



Every model of an iBook (G3 and G4) have a sticker underneath the keyboard, pull the tabs on your keyboard, and lift it up a little bit, make sure that you have a DVD drive.

If its a dvd drive, it will read DL discs, every DVD drive is capable of reading dual layer (not burning one though) Even a G4 iBook can be from 03, thats coming up on 7 years old, so a bad drive is a high possibility.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 6, 2009)

It does not have an internal DVD drive, I am booting from an external firewire drive.

*Scoops98*

I can't use the full release because I have an iBook G3.  Leopard build 9A466 will run on a G3 with a small installer modification.


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 6, 2009)

So, you have already booted from the External? Now it just won't boot up?

I tried to put leopard on a g3 ibook once, i took the hard drive out, and install os x on another computer, with the hard drive, put it back in, and it took a full 3-4 hours just to startup, and then it just went into a Kernel panic, lol, so it's pointless.


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is that how the leopard beta looked? Just like tiger?

I know that's theres a way to change the about this mac section, so this guy could be messing with you.
But a few other people said they got it to work....

Can i ask you why this is going to be so "fun" It looks the same as tiger, your using files from tiger, its going to run 10X worse than tiger....


?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 6, 2009)

It has Time Machine and Spaces which both (supposedly) work.

I think I will give up on this for now.  I have reinstalled Tiger but now I don't know what to do with the iBook.  Any suggestions?


----------

